# TUBE ASSY-FRONT HEATER - 2005 Pathfinder



## rausr (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 2005 Pathfinder, and the heater hose that leads to the firewall came off because the lip on the small plastic hose connector cracked.

It looks like an upside down tee, and only because the portion that sticks up has a cap that is held by a clamp.

I believe this is part #92415, with the description TUBE ASSY-FRONT HEATER.

The dealership told me I would have to purchase the entire heater piping assembly (#92408-EA50B) for > $245.

This should be a simple repair - I have looked for these connectors in auto parts stores - most seem to be 3/4" diameter max.

Any suggestions or similar experiences?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get the part much cheaper from an online dealer. 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store shows P/N: 92408-EA50B for $151.25+shipping (or $173.94 incl. shipping). I heard of someone else having a similar issue with this valve (I believe it was on the Pathfinder site, "www.thenissanpath.com") and they "rigged it" using parts from their local plumbing supply store. Whether you can do this with what you have I can't say without seeing it, but at least I found a place where you can save about $70 on the part!


----------

